# zuverlässiger Webhoster gesucht (ohne Traffic-Limit und unbegrenzt MySQL)



## Fabian Frank (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Da unsere Arbeitsgruppe ein neues Projekt plant, suche ich einen zuverlässigen Weboster, bei dem die Seiten vorallem schnell geladen werden. Ich weiß nicht wie es mit dem Traffic aussieht, aber es könnte vlt eng werden, da sehr viele Besucher kommen könnten.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge machen könnt. Mein alter Provider ist nun auch auf Traffic-Limit umgestiegen.

Grüße, Fabi

Achja: Google spuckt zwar viel dazu aus, jedoch hab ich bis jetzt nur wirklich seltsame Angebote gefunden.

Edit: Was gefunden: http://www.1blu.de -> 1blu-Homepage UnlimitedXXL
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Provider?


----------



## Flex (23. Mai 2008)

Definiere mal unbegrenzt MySQL?

Und mit 1blu hatte ich einmal Schwierigkeiten mit der Betreuung eines vServers, war allerdings auch noch relativ neu damals. Weiß nicht ob sie sich mittlerweile von ihren Kinderkrankheiten erholt haben.
Zum Webspace kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Fabian Frank (23. Mai 2008)

mit unbegrenzt MySQL meinte ich unbegrenzte Anzahl an DB's. Was sich aber mittlerweile als absoluter Quatsch herausgestellt hat. 10 max. reichen.

Zum Webspace. Ich werde wohl doch bei meinem Anbieter bleiben, folgendes Paket in Anbetracht gezogen: http://www.silverbird-consulting.de -> Webspace -> NewGeneration

Dort sind 100GB Traffic verfügbar. Ist das nun viel oder wenig ? Wie gesagt, es handelt sich um ein browsergame, jedoch keine Flashsachen. Rein PHP (evtl. auch etwas JAvaScript) und MySQL. (Von HTML und CSS ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## Flex (23. Mai 2008)

Ich bin Kunde bei http://www.all-inkl.com und weiterhin sehr zufrieden. (Den Anbieter empfehle ich in so ziemlich jedem Thread  )


----------



## Fabian Frank (23. Mai 2008)

was warn denn bei 1blu für Schwierigkeiten mit einem vserver?
Das Paket von 1blu spricht mich ehrlich gesagt schon an:  1blu-vServer Unlimited


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Fabian,

wo liegen denn deine obersten Prioritäten? Wenn der Preis das entscheidende Merkmal ist, will kaum ein kleinerer Anbieter mit den einschlägigen Marktriesen mithalten - zumal die kleineren Anbieter häufig andere Merkmale bieten. Aus Wettbewerbsgründen kann ich hier keinen direkten Vergleich ziehen, daher einfach so ein paar Worte zu uns.

Wir sind jetzt seit ca. sieben Jahren im Webhosting-Markt, wobei wir eben überwiegend Geschäftskunden betreuen. Ich kann absolut zuverlässigen Webspace anbieten, der genauso flexibel ist, wie jeder virtuelle Server. Einfach daher, weil es einem managed virtual Server gleichkäme, was bedeutet, dass eben nur eine Email an uns gesendet werden muss, und wir bspw. benötigte Erweiterungen o.ä. dann umgehend installieren. Nebenbei halten wir alle Accounts auf einem separaten RAID-5-Backupserver mehrere Tage vor, um so jederzeit die Daten des Kunden (inkl. MySQL-Datenbank) jederzeit zurückspielen zu können, falls diese durch den Kunden ausversehen verändert/gelöscht o.ä wurden.

Ich weiß nicht, was konkret geplant ist, aber die wenigsten reinen Webpräsenzen gehen über einen Traffic-Verbrauch von 20GB / Monat hinaus. Ich beziehe mich hierbei auf Internetauftritte, die jetzt nicht speziell große Foren, Downloads u.ä. enthalten - der Durchschnitt eben).

Wenn schnelle und hochwertige Betreung sowie Sicherheit von wesentlicher Bedeutung sind, kann ich mit Sicherheit ein qualitativ hochwertiges Angebot abgeben. Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich keine Preisinformationen direkt öffentlich poste - konkurrenzfähig unter Beachtung des angebotenen Leistungen sind diese jedoch allemal. Wenn gewünscht, stelle ich auch gerne Referenzen bereit, die unseren umfassenden Service mit Sicherheit bestätigen werden.

Wenn Interesse besteht, würde ich mich sehr über eine Email an info (at_Zeichen) busoft (dies_ist_ein_punkt) de freuen.


----------



## Fabian Frank (24. Mai 2008)

@Arne: Hast ne Email erhalten 

Noch ne Frage: Was ist denn der genaue Unterschied zwischen einem vServer und einem Managed Server? Soweit ich weiß, wird doch ein vServer in mehrere Server unterteilt. Und ein Managed Server ist quasi nur ein Root-Server, nur dass der Provider quasi die Arbeit übernimmt, oder?


----------



## Flex (24. Mai 2008)

Ein vServer ist Teil eines Rootservers. Auf diesem Rootserver laufen dann mehrere virtuelle Maschinen die sich die Leistung des Hauptservers teilen. 

Während der Managed Server ein Root Server mit Service und Support ist. Man hat vollen Zugriff (meistens) wird aber nicht mit den "nervigen" Aufgaben eines richtigen Systemadministrators geärgert, also Updates einspielen, auf Sicherheit achten und Konfiguration. Dies ist dann Aufgabe des Anbieters.


----------



## Fabian Frank (25. Mai 2008)

danke für die Info.

Kann sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit 1Blu mitteilen ?


----------



## gerkyle (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe ein Projekt bei 1Blu begonnen. Ich bin aber ehrlichgesagt etwas enttäuscht von 1Blu, da die Seite ziemlich lange lädt, obwohl sie nicht grad aufwendig ist. Die MySQL-Datenbanken von 1Blu, scheinen mir irgendwie nicht ganz professionell. Das Navigieren im Webinterface macht bei den Ladenzeiten wirklich keinen Spaß.

Ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen Hoster.


----------



## bernd00 (17. November 2010)

Hey,

weiß nicht was für anforderungen euer Projekt hat, aber mal ein paar empfehlungen:

kann dir für unbegrenzten traffic one.com empfehlen. Bin da seit einigen Jahren, und voll zufrieden. Nachteil ist, dass man nur eine MySQL-DB hat und nur eine Domain hosten kann. Dafür noch nie Ausfälle oder Probleme gehabt.

Bei freeweb.de hab ich auch schon einige Projekte laufen (Typo3 z. B.) die sind eigentlich sehr zuverlässig und günstig. Die Server kann man sich auchmal anschauen.

Empfehlen kann ich noch DomainFactory. Ein bekannter von mir ist dort als Reseller mit nem Server unterwegs, für den ich schon einige Projekte dort hoste. Super Leistung, und man kann seine php.ini selbst bearbeiten u.v.m. (je nach Paket). Kann ich auch empfehlen. Auch für Typo3 ganz gut.

Hab ein Typo3 Projekt bei Mittwald gehostet. Auch sehr gut, und super schnelle Ladezeiten.

Und, bei Rackspeed habe ich einen Magento Shop eingerichtet. Der eigentlich viel Serverleistung anfordert, und die Seiten super schnell laden.

Bei Rackspeed und DomainFactory solltest du wirklich mal vorbeischauen. Vielleicht ist was dabei.


----------



## esdesign (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiss nicht, in wie weit das Thema noch aktuell ist, aber auch ich habe ne Empfehlung 

Ich habe einen vServer und ein Webhostingangebot bei Netcup GmbH. Dort bekommst Du zuverlässige und schnelle Server und Webhostingangebote.

10 mal DB bekommst Du dort zwar nicht, aber 5. Das sollte doch eigendlich reichen oder ?
Dafür hast Du unbegrenzten Traffic. Zudem ist es so, dass der Service sehr gut ist, da Du bei Fragen und Problemen jederzeit ne Mail hinsenden kannst und schnelle Antworten bekommst. Bei einer Mail bis 16:00 Uhr sogar am selben Tag!

LG, Eike


----------



## m1chaelH (30. Dezember 2010)

Von 1blu kann ich nur abraten!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. März 2011)

Ich denke, nach mittlerweile knapp drei Jahren dürfte der Threadersteller einen Webhoster gefunden haben. ;-) Deswegen mach ich jetzt hier erstmal zu; wer über Webhostingangebote diskutieren möchte, kann natürlich gern einen neuen Thread dazu eröffnen.


----------

